# No water thru head. Steam is great



## robert314 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a Gaggia Classic. It produces wonderful steam but when I try and pump water through the head I get a few drips and then a whirring sound.

I've descaled but to no avail. Any idea's please on what to do next.

And secondly. I live in Taunton, Somerset is there any one near by who would be able to fix this machine if I'm unable to due to my useless diy skills.

Thanks


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

There is a Gaggia shop at Street, Somerset. I do not have their number but they might be able to help. Good luck. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Try 01458-440971 or http://www.gaggia.uk.com/street.htm

Or maybe Lee might offer his services?


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Does the same thing happen when you try to pump water through the steam wand?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, you seem to have a blocked solenoid from the sound of it, you will need a full service and possibly a replcement solenoid valve. mark


----------

